# Dringend: 2 Ebenenmasken auf einer Ebene



## susi22 (14. April 2006)

Hi Leute,
ich habe ein etwas dringliches Problem. Ich versuche nun schon ewig einer Ebene 2 Ebenenmasken zu verpassen aber es will einfach nicht gelingen. Ich möchte ein Unendlichbild machen und da müssen ja die einzelnen Bilder ineinander laufen. Einige Bilder sind aber kleiner also bräuchte ich irgendwie halt noch einen zusätzlichen Verlauf. Sprich einmal von links nach rechts und von oben nach unten.

Wenn ich jetzt aber den 2 Verlauf ziehen will, wird das ganze nicht tranzparent, wie bei der ersten Maske, sondern es wird ein schwarz weisser Verlauf gesetzt und das Bild ist somit unbrauchbar.:suspekt:
Kann mir einer verklickern, wie ich die 2. Ebenenmaske auch transparenz setzen kann?! Muss ich wohlmöglich eine neue Ebene machen? Wenn ja, dann frage ich mich, wieso ich bei dem eigentlichen Bild immer noch mal eine Ebenenmaske hinzufügen kann?!


----------



## Philip Kurz (14. April 2006)

Hallo susi.

Diese zweite Maske ist keine Ebenenmaske sondern eine Vektormaske. Ich würde dir raten folgendermaßen vorzugehen:

Du erstellst deine Maske und sicherst sie in der Kanalpalette indem du sie duplizierst. Nun kannst du die zweite Maskierung vornehmen. Nun verschwindet die erste Maskierung, aber deswegen haben wir sie ja gesichert. Nun kannst du die Auswahl deiner ersten Maske laden (Strg+Klick auf den entsprechenden Kanal) und diese im Kanal der aktuellen Maske mit Weiß füllen.

So hast du prinzipiell zwei Masken in einer.

Grüße

Philip


----------



## susi22 (14. April 2006)

Vielen Dank Phill, werd ich gleich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## susi22 (14. April 2006)

:suspekt:Ich glaub ich hab was falsch gemacht. Als ich das nächste Bild anfügen wollte, verschwand es hinter der Ebenenmaske und konnte es nich mehr sehen. Nun weiß ich natürlich auch nicht, was ich als nächsten tun muss damit ich auch das folgende Bild normal mit Ebenenmaske versehen kann. Hm- muss ich wohl weiter probieren und vielleicht noch mit Brushes rumtricksen.


----------



## Philip Kurz (14. April 2006)

Hm, das nächste Bild ist hinter der Ebenenmaske verschwunden? Aber die Methode zwei Masken zu einer zu machen hat funktioniert?!

Vielleicht könntest du einen Screenshot von deiner Ebenenpalette posten. Im Moment habe ich leider kein klares Bild von deiner "Situation" im Kopf. 

Grüße

Philip


----------



## susi22 (18. April 2006)

Hi Phil,
ja ist dahinter verschwunden.
Ich glaube nicht, dass es funktioniert hat, denn: ich hatte bei den Kanälen 2 Masken, statt einer. Hätte ich die zusammen fügen müssen? (strg+e)?
Hätts gern mit angefügt als Screenshot aber ich war so stinkig drüber, (wurde nur schlimmer statt besser), dass ich es gelöscht hab.
Und seit her hatte ich keine Zeit mehr, mich drum zu kümmern... (Söhnchen)
Werds jetzt die Tage aber noch mal probieren. Das Bild muss ja irgendwann mal fertig werden.:suspekt:


----------

